# Playoffs: Round 1: Game 1: (7) Philadelphia 76ers vs. (2) Detroit Pistons 4/23



## DetBNyce

<center> @ 
*Philadelphia 76ers (H: 25-16 R: 18-23 ) vs. Detroit Pistons(H: 32-9 R: 22-19) *

*Saturday April 23, 2005
3:00 PM
TV: ABC*<center>

<center>*Probable Starters:*

*Samuel Dalembert l Chris Webber l Kyle Korver l Andre Iguodala l Allen Iverson*

*vs.*

*Ben Wallace l Rasheed Wallace l Tayshaun Prince l Richard Hamilton l Chauncey Billups*

Click on Picture to View Profile</center>








Team Roster l Team Stats 







Team Roster l Team Stats

<center>*Regular Season Series*</center>







3-1

Nov.6, @ Det 99-91 Pistons 
Jan. 15, @ Det 99-95 Pistons 
Feb. 16, @ PHI 93-75 Pistons 
March 23, @ PHI 107-84 Philly

<center>:bball: Basketballboards.net NBA Playoffs forum :bball: </center>

<center>:bball:Philadelphia 76ers Board :Game Thread: Game 1:bball:</center>

<center>*Series Schedule:*
Detroit vs. Philadelphia
Saturday, April 23, at Detroit, 3 p.m. (ABC)
Tuesday, April 26, at Detroit, 7:30 p.m. (NBA TV)
Friday, April 29, at Philadelphia, 8 p.m. (ESPN)
Sunday, May 1, at Philadelphia, 1 p.m. (ESPN)
x-Tuesday, May 3, at Detroit, TBA
x-Thursday, May 5, at Philadelphia, TBA
x-Saturday, May 7, at Detroit, TBA</center>


----------



## Lope31

Looking good CJ. Damn.


----------



## DetBNyce

Lope31 said:


> Looking good CJ. Damn.


Thanks. Took me quite awhile. If you notice any mistakes just let me know or you could fix em. :smile:


----------



## undertow

I'd love to see rip guarding Iverson but I don't think its gonna happen with korver and iguodala being too big for Billups.


----------



## kamego

Guess Darko isn't starting at PF any more? lol


----------



## DetBNyce

undertow said:


> I'd love to see rip guarding Iverson but I don't think its gonna happen with korver and iguodala being too big for Billups.



Great point. In the series a couple years ago Billups was able to slide over and guard Eric Snow enabling Rip to chase Iverson around the court, well like undertow pointed out we don't have that luxury this time. Billups should prepare his running shoes because he'll be chasing Iverosn all night. Prince & Hamilton could switch over to Iverson at certain points in the game when McKie is in and it won't necessarily hurt us to have one of those guys on Korver because he isn't going to post anyone up. Expect a healthy dose of Lindesy Hunter as well.

Also welcome to the board undertow. Seems we're getting new members every night. You joined up at the perfect time! :smile:

One more thing -- to everyone. As a general "rule" series threads are on the playoff board (which you can find a link in the GT), but we will have game threads for every game as usual. Feel free to post on both boards as well as the 6ers board.


----------



## irishfury

CJ said:


> Great point. In the series a couple years ago Billups was able to slide over and guard Eric Snow enabling Rip to chase Iverson around the court, well like undertow pointed out we don't have that luxury this time. Billups should prepare his running shoes because he'll be chasing Iverosn all night. Prince & Hamilton could switch over to Iverson at certain points in the game when McKie is in and it won't necessarily hurt us to have one of those guys on Korver because he isn't going to post anyone up. Expect a healthy dose of Lindesy Hunter as well.
> 
> Also welcome to the board undertow. Seems we're getting new members every night. You joined up at the perfect time! :smile:
> 
> One more thing -- to everyone. As a general "rule" series threads are on the playoff board (which you can find a link in the GT), but we will have game threads for every game as usual. Feel free to post on both boards.



 this post makes me smile....


----------



## P33r~

Uhh what the hell, what time is this game on? In the Philly thread it says 1:00pm EST and here it says 3:00pm.

Either way I don't think I can watch it, it will be something like 3am when it's on here. We're not going to get a replay are we?


----------



## DetBNyce

P33r~ said:


> Uhh what the hell, what time is this game on? In the Philly thread it says 1:00pm EST and here it says 3:00pm.
> 
> Either way I don't think I can watch it, it will be something like 3am when it's on here. We're not going to get a replay are we?


The Pistons website says 3 PM. I hope you get to see some parts, if not all of the game.


----------



## nmuman

Pistons play at 3pm on Saturday.


----------



## irishfury

Sat will be fun fun day...


----------



## Brian.

Well for those of you who don't know when it comes to picking pistons playoff series on who will win and in how many games I am a genius. Last year the first series against the Bucks I picked in 5.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=89772

The next series against the nets I picked (third post down)...

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=92109

The next series I said the pistons in...

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=95449

We will forget about what I predicted the finals to be. I was wrong but we all aren't prefect like CJ. For this series against the 76ers :meditate: I will say pistons in 5. I think AI will win a game for them I guess I could see him winning 2 but I will stick with pistons in 5.


----------



## mellow-dramatik

U better be prepared for my dogg Iverson coz he's ready 2 tear u'z up especially for that biatch larry brown........AI 4 time scoring champion in a category that no piston can be in......have fun watching ai rip u apart


----------



## DetBNyce

Again how any wins out of 4 has AI gotten Philly versus the Pistons this year?


----------



## Kunlun

P33r~ said:


> Uhh what the hell, what time is this game on? In the Philly thread it says 1:00pm EST and here it says 3:00pm.
> 
> Either way I don't think I can watch it, it will be something like 3am when it's on here. We're not going to get a replay are we?


Yeah, sorry my fault. Earlier it was reported at 1:00 and I had the game thread ready and didn't change it till it was officially announced.


----------



## kamego

mellow-dramatik said:


> U better be prepared for my dogg Iverson coz he's ready 2 tear u'z up especially for that biatch larry brown........AI 4 time scoring champion in a category that no piston can be in......have fun watching ai rip u apart


He didn't beat us two years ago and now his second best player has a nagging injury (Webber couldn't play the last game). Good thing I am used to hearing all the disrespect when people talk about the Pistons. Pistons will win by 20 the first game at home with a fully healthly team.


----------



## mellow-dramatik

CJ said:


> Again how any wins out of 4 has AI gotten Philly versus the Pistons this year?


My friend you know like i know, that you are as good as your last game......the last time philly played detroit u guys got pumped....AI baby just wait, your in for a rude shock hommie.


----------



## DetBNyce

Yea Philly rocked us in one of our most effortless games of the season, that game was over before the ball was tipped. I'd like to add that a certain coach was absent as well. If you think that's the Pistons team you're going to see come playoff time all I can do is laugh.


----------



## mellow-dramatik

laugh when A.I drops 50 in game one n philly wins


----------



## DetBNyce

I wouldn't doubt that happens, but they still won't win the series.


----------



## nmuman

Edited

I couldn't care less if AI drops 50 on us. The rest of the team isn't going to score over 30 points combined and we'll probably score at least 100. 

Pistons in 4, all blowouts.


----------



## DetBNyce

*Hey guests, don't just browse, sign up and join the convo. It's obvious you like Pistons talk or NBA talk in general, so naturally the next step is to add your opinion to the mix.*

Registration is free and you can start posting immediately.

:greatjob: Link to free registration :greatjob:

Now is the best time to join up! You'll avoid being labeled a frontrunner if you sign up now instead of after the championship. :wink:


The biggest mismatch is this game will be the Tayshaun Prince vs. Kyle Korver matchup. I can't imagine Philly putting Korver on Rip and Tayshaun will just rip him to shreds. We should take advantage of this matchup from the jump.


----------



## DetBNyce

> "I thought the last part of the season, we started getting stops and played the way we needed to," Wallace said. "You won't see any finesse in my game come playoff time. You know where I make my money."


-Big Ben on the playoffs.


Sounds like they're ready.


----------



## MLKG

That's a reassuring quote.

I mean, as much as I like watching Ben launching 3 pointers and shooting fade aways out of the post, it's nice that he realizes that can't be happening as much this time of year.


----------



## ian

I'm hearing Webber is out for the playoffs


----------



## DetBNyce

ian said:


> I'm hearing Webber is out for the playoffs


If that's true, I don't know how I feel about it. I mean I think they'd lose either way. But losing a guy of Webber's caliver can't be good.


----------



## Coatesvillain

ian said:


> I'm hearing Webber is out for the playoffs


Webber suffered some swelling in his knee, so he was sat Vs the Hawks for precautionary measures. The Sixers threw him on IR, but since that only runs to the end of the regular season he'll be active and ready for game one Vs Detroit.

Should be interesting, I wonder how much of Webber's family and friends will be able to get tickets to watch this game. Unlike some Sixers fans, I see Webber being a good part of whatever success the Sixers may have in the postseason.

In a way, I feel bad.. Rip is the hometown kid and all that, but I can count the times I've cheered for him the playoffs on three fingers. I'm actually one of the rare ones in Coatesville who's like that. 

Go Sixers! :cheers:


----------



## DetBNyce

PhillyPhanatic said:


> In a way, I feel bad.. Rip is the hometown kid and all that, but I can count the times I've cheered for him the playoffs on three fingers. I'm actually one of the rare ones in Coatesville who's like that.
> 
> Go Sixers! :cheers:


So people in Coatesville cheer more for Rip than the Sixers? Or am I just misunderstanding what you're saying?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Man CJ your avatar is freaking me out....

Philly has no depth this is just a warm up series...no disrespect to Philly fans though....they just arent deep enough


----------



## Lope31

Midnight_Marauder said:


> Man CJ your avatar is freaking me out....



Agreed


----------



## Pacers Fan

I hope you won't mind that I'll be adding a few of these ideas to my game threads.


----------



## Coatesvillain

CJ said:


> So people in Coatesville cheer more for Rip than the Sixers? Or am I just misunderstanding what you're saying?


Yeah, last time these two teams played in the playoffs there were more Pistons fans than Sixers.

One thing I just noticed, both teams have two players from the opposing team's area. Sixers have Webber, and Willie Green; the Pistons have Rasheed Wallace, and Rip Hamilton. That's pretty crazy.


----------



## DetBNyce

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Yeah, last time these two teams played in the playoffs there were more Pistons fans than Sixers.
> 
> One thing I just noticed, both teams have two players from the opposing team's area. Sixers have Webber, and Willie Green; the Pistons have Rasheed Wallace, and Rip Hamilton. That's pretty crazy.


Hmm.. I know Detroit isn't on the same scale as Coatesville, but even though I love Webber, J. Rose, etc. I could never cheer for them over the hometown team. i can see why RIp took the trophy to Coatesville.


----------



## underhill_101

my series prediction:

Game 1: Detroit 97-91
Game 2: Detroit 101-89
Game 3: Philly 104-99
Game 4: Detroit 95-86
Game 5: Detroit 101-95


----------



## itgoesbuzz

heres what i want to see in game one. 

i want detroit to come out and absolutly punish them, i want detroit to crush their desire to even be on the court, i want killer instinct, a workmanlike attiude, no yellin at refs, suffocating defense that we saw in the finals almost one year ago. 

in other words, i want, total domination.

and i think we are capable of this.


----------



## thrillhouse

[The biggest mismatch is this game will be the Tayshaun Prince vs. Kyle Korver matchup. I can't imagine Philly putting Korver on Rip and Tayshaun will just rip him to shreds. We should take advantage of this matchup from the jump.[/QUOTE]

thats what i was thinking when i was looking at the starting lineups. Pistons in 5


(i wish the game was later in the day, because i am not going to watch it all that much being that i am a total draft geek)


----------



## DetBNyce

Midnight_Marauder said:


> Man CJ your avatar is freaking me out....


:laugh: Just saw this. Creepy, eh!



thrillhouse said:


> (i wish the game was later in the day, because i am not going to watch it all that much being that i am a total draft geek)


Perfect timing. The Lions will pick right around when the game starts, so after they pick then you just flip over to the Pistons game. :smile:


----------



## MLKG

CJ said:


> :laugh: Just saw this. Creepy, eh!


Hey man, I think we all love the double bacon crispy cheddar ranch.

I can't say this for many ad campaigns, but the 'king who wants you to have it your way' makes me want to purchess their burgers.

Simple as that.


----------



## itgoesbuzz

12 hours and 25 minutes till gametime folks

can you feel it....pregame intros...fire shooting out of the baskets...mason in full swing, the big ben gong......its gonna be electricity in the air at the palace, and then the season we have all been waiting for will begin.


----------



## Coatesvillain

CJ said:


> :laugh: Just saw this. Creepy, eh!


You know what's funny? I actually have one of those heads in my basement, I remember I used to scare the hell out of cousins with it. From what I can remember, my oldest brother stole it from when he was working at Burger King as a kid. It was used for blowing up balloons.


----------



## DerangedDisco

I agree with you who say that Tayshaun is gonna own this series. I remember back 2 years ago when he was a rookie, and after he led us past Orlando, he really won the Philadelphia series for us. This really has no relation to the series at hand cause Phillys got different players now, but since it is the playoffs, I know that Tay will show up and I wouldn't be surprised if he averages over 20 points for at least the first round.


----------



## MLKG

2 on AI. Big call. He's been tearing it up early.


----------



## MLKG

Don't like the way our offense is moving.

All the uncalled shooting fouls don't help either.


----------



## MLKG

Good timeout. 

We have to start moving.

Way, way, way too much 1 on 1 going on.


----------



## JoeD

Just showed AI calling Brown the best coach to ever coach the game


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23

DEEEEEETROIT BASKEEETBALL

dont worry dudes its the first quarter pistons will come up with the win!

haha
LETS GET IT STARTED IN HERE!
ITS TIME TO GO TO WORK!


----------



## JoeD

Nice D by Ben and quick basket by Rip.


----------



## MLKG

Well, we are playing absolutely awful.


----------



## itgoesbuzz

Mike luvs KG said:


> Well, we are playing absolutely awful.



yep


----------



## Piston-PiercePower

I think I'm gonna cry.

But I'm not worried, because I'm not watching and I hope this is all just some kind of fluke.


----------



## JoeD

I'm thinking Billups and Prince will dig us out of this on the offensive end.


----------



## itgoesbuzz

they wont shoot 60% the whole game.


----------



## JoeD

go McDyess


----------



## JoeD

What McDyess did in the 2nd quarter of game one on the first round is probably going to be forgotten, but it's things like this that people need to remember when they discuss McDyess's value (or Darko vs McDyess), not stats, even though McDyess usually has really good stats.


----------



## itgoesbuzz

one good run, so we can go ahead by halftime. nice to see us wake up.


----------



## JoeD

What a stupid comment by Walton "Philidelphia has come with attitude, and Detroit was too busy reading their press clippings". That analysis comes so far from the outside of things... it's just garbage.

BTW nice move by Hunter.


----------



## Pacers Fan

I'm not trying to be a hater, but you will probably lose this game, even if you did come back. It seems that Philly almost always wins Game 1 in a series. After this game, Detroit should win the next four.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Since when has Antonio McDyess been this automatic offensively. He's been the X-Factor in this game, no doubt about it.


----------



## JoeD

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Since when has Antonio McDyess been this automatic offensively. He's been the X-Factor in this game, no doubt about it.


Quite often through out the season. It's rare that he isn't. Though he usually doesn't get this many chances in a short span.


----------



## MLKG

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Since when has Antonio McDyess been this automatic offensively. He's been the X-Factor in this game, no doubt about it.


He's back man. He's been a very efficient scorer and great rebounder all season. His return has been completely overshadowed by Grant Hill but he's basically Detroit's 6th starter.


----------



## JoeD

Awseome 3rd quarter start by Sheed.


----------



## Darvin Ham

3pt play by Billups.

Is there any stream on which I can watch Phili- Pistons game because in my country i can't watch this games


----------



## Pacers Fan

That Prince play brings back terrible memories. That was an amazing jump


----------



## JoeD

If Reggie got the same treatment as AI you would of had that game.


----------



## itgoesbuzz

rip is playing great d


----------



## JoeD

I agree, that's been one of the big differences between the 3rd and 1st quarters.


----------



## Brian.

16 pt quarter for sheed in the 3rd 

Pistons by 10


----------



## Darvin Ham

70-80 end 3th period. Ben with 5 f'n blocks, Sheed goes mad :banana:


----------



## JoeD

Make that 7 blocks by Ben! :clap:


----------



## Darvin Ham

WOW Jackson 2blocks in a row :biggrin: .
Hunter steals and Prince dunk COOL.


----------



## Brian.

Sheed for 3 and another

sheed with 27


----------



## Brian.

Somebody start the Darko chants...


----------



## Darvin Ham

I think it's comes Darko time


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pacers Fan said:


> I'm not trying to be a hater, but you will probably lose this game, even if you did come back. It seems that Philly almost always wins Game 1 in a series. After this game, Detroit should win the next four.


Perhaps I was wrong. I'm going with a sweep now.


----------



## Darvin Ham

KING DARKO IS ON THE FIELD :allhail:


----------



## JoeD

Yep, here comes all the bench players. I don't know why it took this to get Dupree in the game, I thought he would atleast get about 5. Will we be able to get much out of him, ever?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Darvin Ham said:


> KING DARKO IS ON THE FIELD :allhail:


Not even hitting the rim...


----------



## Brian.

Got off to a slow start but rebounded nicely. Sheed with 29 here is the boxscore.

http://www.nba.com/games/20050423/PHIDET/boxscore.html

Tayshuan took a shot at Delfino in the post game interview on ABC. I don't have the quote in front of me but basically Jim asked Tay if Joe talked to the team about repeating. Tay said yeah its tough everybody including those on the IR have to be on the same page.


----------



## JoeD

I wonder what's with the perception on bbb.net by everyone (except here) that our team whines to the refs constantly and that it is a really big deal.

First off, how many players in the NBA don't immediately disagree when a call they are involved in doesn't go their way. AI does it like crazy even when the game is out of contention (like when they blew us out last time we played in the regular season). It's ok for Dalembert to cry when he makes an obvious goal tend but it's horrible when Prince complain after the video review showed he got robbed.

Secondly, I don't think we do it a lot, period. I doubt anyone is objective though because I'm obviously a looking from the Pistons side of things and a lot of people hate us.

Third, who the hell cares about this aspect anyway? I never gave a second thought to anyone, on any team, arguing their side to the ref after a call. Unless some replay showed the player doing the whining was at fault, and very clearly too. It just seems to me for another reason for people to hate on us. But let the hate because I'd rather have a repeat than a popular team.


----------



## Lope31

I just saw the last 5 minutes of the game but from what I saw it looked great especially the store. I see Ben had some nice blocks and Rasheed had a sweet line. McDyess, on top of the praise that you guys are giving him, had a sweet move under the basket that I managed to catch and I really was hoping to see another spinning tomahawk ala Tayshaun when he was iso'ed down near the key. It seemed like deja vu, but instead he had a real nice floater and ended up with 23. I haven't looked at the boxscore yet but I can imagine our starters did a helluva job. 

As far as Darko goes it looked like he was playing with more confidence out there as if to say "I have started to show signs of proving myself, but right now this is when I have to play" as opposed to "This is the only time I get to play, until I get a chance to prove myself and it sucks". He didn't look great out there though and he fumbled a catch and one of his own passes later but I'm not too worried about that. I'm just glad that he looked like he thought he was one of the best players on the court.


----------



## Lope31

I'm amazed at how little activity there is in this thread compared to the second last game of the season, pointless and against the Hawks.


----------



## nmuman

mellow-dramatik said:


> U better be prepared for my dogg Iverson coz he's ready 2 tear u'z up especially for that biatch larry brown........AI 4 time scoring champion in a category that no piston can be in......have fun watching ai rip u apart


Now what was it that you were trying to say in English here?

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

I believe that CATEGORY that you are talking about is FIRST ROUND EXIT.

I would tend to agree with you on that. No Piston wants to be part of that category.

Now go get your shine box Francis.


----------



## Piston-PiercePower

A 39-point swing?! 

I love these guys.


----------



## irishfury

Good game


----------



## DetBNyce

Lope31 said:


> I'm amazed at how little activity there is in this thread compared to the second last game of the season, pointless and against the Hawks.



It'll pick up. I think of lot of people were just busy like you and I.

I wish I had some insightful thoughts to add to the GT, but unfortunately (I really was hurting) I didn't get to see the game, not one second. Looking at the boxscore and reading the GT, seems like Dice owned part of the game and Sheed and Webber had a little duel. I understand the starters played pretty poorly in the first half, yet somehow we were still up by 2 at halftime?

Anyways glad we started off the postseason with a W. A convincing one at that.


----------



## TheRoc5

great gm i hope yal win the series and come out of the east, i think yall didnt had a good gm and yall 1 that said something


----------



## Lord Toranaga

Lope31 said:


> I'm amazed at how little activity there is in this thread compared to the second last game of the season, pointless and against the Hawks.


I was at work so I missed everything including the 1st round of the draft  
Great win though :banana:


----------



## Guest

I really have no fear that Pistons could lose the series, their first half was all in all really bad, their FG% was really bad, but they were in front, one main reason was Tonio coming really strong off the bench. If the others had played the way they normally do, the game wuld have been decided after 24 minutes the way it would have been, when the 2nd half would have been the 1st one. I think Pistons will need no more than 5 games to beat the Sixers.

btw: nice game by Ben, only 1 Assist and Steal missing to 5x5, 7 Blocks :clap:


----------



## Coatesvillain

Mike luvs KG said:


> He's back man. He's been a very efficient scorer and great rebounder all season. His return has been completely overshadowed by Grant Hill but he's basically Detroit's 6th starter.


I have to tip my hat to Joe Dumars... again. I really wanted McDyess this past offseason, but the Sixers really didn't have a chance with how fast he signed with Detroit. When he came into the game with Arroyo the Pistons became much more efficient offensively, and they changed the entire course of the game. 

I mean one moment the Sixers are running away, and then the next the Pistons are leading 37-36, that was one of the fastest comebacks I've seen in the playoffs. I mean what was it, a 21-4 run at that point?

I knew the Pistons were good, but to devour a deficit that fast was scary for all Sixers fans. I'm hoping the Sixers come and play a lot better in the next few games.


----------



## kamego

I only got to see a little bit of the game due to passover but it seemed to bea good game for Dice. Nice to see the Pistons rebound and not blow an easy game.


----------



## Lope31

CJ said:


> It'll pick up. I think of lot of people were just busy like you and I.
> 
> I wish I had some insightful thoughts to add to the GT, but unfortunately (I really was hurting) I didn't get to see the game, not one second. Looking at the boxscore and reading the GT, seems like Dice owned part of the game and Sheed and Webber had a little duel. I understand the starters played pretty poorly in the first half, yet somehow we were still up by 2 at halftime?
> 
> Anyways glad we started off the postseason with a W. A convincing one at that.


Yea, good point, you're probably right.


----------



## itgoesbuzz

nice to see that they dont put us on national tv for game 2. wouldnt have been that way if we were playing the cavs. i hate that.


----------



## Brian.

Brian said:


> Well for those of you who don't know when it comes to picking pistons playoff series on who will win and in how many games I am a genius. Last year the first series against the Bucks I picked in 5.
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=89772
> 
> The next series against the nets I picked (third post down)...
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=92109
> 
> The next series I said the pistons in...
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=95449
> 
> We will forget about what I predicted the finals to be. I was wrong but we all aren't prefect like CJ. For this series against the 76ers :meditate: I will say pistons in 5. I think AI will win a game for them I guess I could see him winning 2 but I will stick with pistons in 5.


Was right again if your keeping track at home...


----------



## DetBNyce

Brian said:


> Was right again if your keeping track at home...



And it looks like I'll be getting last place like you said. 

Where are the "thank you, good series" cards.


----------



## Brian.

http://www.nba.com/ecards/ecard.html


----------



## Brian.

Brian said:


> http://www.nba.com/ecards/ecard.html


Maybe its just me but I thought last years were funnier.


----------



## DetBNyce

Brian said:


> Maybe its just me but I thought last years were funnier.



They were, although this one's kind of good.


----------



## Lope31

Haha those e-cards are stupidly funny. I don't remember last years. I'm tied for second in the McDonalds bracket thing. Tied with Mmmmpower. Sheesh.


----------



## Brian.

Lope31 said:


> Haha those e-cards are stupidly funny. I don't remember last years. I'm tied for second in the McDonalds bracket thing. Tied with Mmmmpower. Sheesh.


I wonder who is in first place...


----------



## Lope31

Brian said:


> I wonder who is in first place...


Why it's our very own itgoesbuzz...

 

*cough* Brian *cough*


----------

